# Cured after 11 years of intractable constipation



## frenchtoast (Apr 2, 2014)

I have visited this board in the past seeking a cure, so I thought I'd post what worked for me. I had intractable constipation, never diarrhea for years. I tried every drug and treatment Zelnorm, Bentyl, anti depressants (I wasn't depressed, but doctors recommended), Miralax, thousands of dollars of probiotics, herbal remedies&#8230;you name it. I had colonoscopies, CT scans, barium studies, sitz mark studies, acupuncture, biofeedback etc. All tests seemed normal except the sitzmark, which showed slow transit, but not a cause for it. Still I rarely to never had the urge to have a bowel movement and when I did it was thin, narrow, and painful. After years of misery, I resorted to warm water enemas every few days.

Some months after giving birth to my second child, I visited a gastro doctor again as I has some itching that I thought was hemorrhoids. Long story short&#8230;..over the course of 7 months, 5 internal hemorrhoids were removed. The best thing&#8230;it cured the constipation completely. For the first time in 10 years, I am able to have a BM with no assistance. I do believe the hemorrhoids were interfering with the passage of the stool into the last portion of the rectum which causes the urge to evacuate. I never felt that urge for 10 years.

While I was severely constipated, I had lots of lower right side pain and what felt like a spasm at the ileocecal valve on the lower right side. Surprisingly, the removal of the hemorrhoids stopped all the pain and cramping in the rest of the colon. Hopefully I've helped someone with this information. No doctor ever told me that hemorrhoids could cause constipation. Most will tell you it's the other way around.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

congratulations on finding a solution to your chronic constipation--that's wonderful! thanks for sharing.


----------



## frenchtoast (Apr 2, 2014)

I would suggest that constipation sufferers who experience thin, narrow stools or flat stools investigate hemorrhoids and removal. All five of mine were removed with banding. They were all "medium sized" hemorrhoids. To be fair, they were seen on colonoscopy, but it was never suggested to me that they were of any significance or could be causing my severe constipation.


----------



## bbrad_98 (Jan 26, 2014)

Congratulations! I have internal hemorrhoids too and have wondered if that is part of the problem, but don't want to do surgery. Maybe I'll get up the nerve eventually. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frenchtoast (Apr 2, 2014)

I didn't have surgery, just banding. I had the banding without anesthesia, but could have had anesthesia if I wanted it. It was honestly not a big deal. I drove myself home each time. If you think it would help, I would really encourage you to do it.


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

how did they miss that with the colonoscopies?


----------



## berkleyc (Jul 4, 2013)

very interesting. I have internal hemorroids and once they told me after a colonoscopy. I never felt them until a year ago when I had the worst case of hemorroids and that triggered untraceable constipation. I have been on miralax for a year but the stools are thin or thinner than normal. Until know i am starting to notice a difference but still narrow. So far all the tests show everything is normal and it makes me wonder since it all started with the hemorroids episode a year ago. Thank you for posting this


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

Wonderful!









I have thought about it myself, but it was not mentioned after colonscopy. My gynecologist has not said anything either&#8230;..Can it be a possibility that the doctors don´t always see them? Or maybe don´t think it is that important? The doctors involvement unfortunately varies a lot&#8230;


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Could it be possible that the body somehow "learns" or makes an association between passing stools and pain and then prevents defecation as much as possible ?

Or could it be possible that the hemorrhoids were preventing the anal sphincter from functioning properly ?

or its just a coincidence ?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

@IndianRopeTrick,

I'm thinkin' the hemorrhoids were definitely preventing the anal sphincter from functioning properly.


----------



## LuvTheLoo (Apr 4, 2015)

Bbrad

Surgery can be daunting and stressful. I say could.... oops

thanks

vince



bbrad_98 said:


> Congratulations! I have internal hemorrhoids too and have wondered if that is part of the problem, but don't want to do surgery. Maybe I'll get up the nerve eventually. Thanks for sharing.


----------

